# Hoya



## Yvonne G (May 31, 2009)

This is what Wikipedia says about Hoya:

"Hoya is a genus of 200-300 species of tropical climbing plants in the family Apocynaceae (Dogbane), native to southern Asia (India east to southern China and southward), Australia, and Polynesia. Common names for this genus are waxplant, waxvine, waxflower or simply hoya. This genus was named by botanist Robert Brown, in honour of his friend, botanist Thomas Hoy."

And here is a long shot of my Hoya plants. The background doesn't make for a very pretty picture, however, its an excellent spot for them to grow:







And here's a shot of one of my favorites. Its just covered with blooms:






Yvonne


----------



## Isa (May 31, 2009)

Nice plants Yvonne, it looks really nice with all the blooms, Your tortoises must love the blooms


----------



## Yvonne G (May 31, 2009)

Hoya is one of the plants that grow where my Manouria tortoises come from, so they would eat the whole plant if I gave them the chance!

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (May 31, 2009)

Yvonne, I know Manouria can eat some plants that other torts can not tolerate. Do you know if all torts can eat these?
I love the look of them and I think they make a stunning foreground for your background. 
Here is a site that sells many different varieties http://www.hoyaplants.com/


----------



## Yvonne G (May 31, 2009)

I don't know if other tortoises can eat it or not. My guess would be no.

Thanks for that link. They have quite a few nice varieties. I'm going to book mark the link so when I have some money I can send for some plants!

Yvonne


----------



## Stazz (May 31, 2009)

Those are beautiful blooms, I like that one too. You have tons of them - looks lovely


----------

